# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  Strange behavior

## alnnev

After making scan and it cures automatic with Kaspersky Removal tool, my computer continues if holding strangely when opening some programs, for instance: notepad; drwatson, etc., always presenting mistakes.  
I am enclosing log, to receive any possible help. :Shocked:

----------


## alnnev

After making scan and it cures automatic with Kaspersky Removal tool, my computer continues if holding strangely when opening some programs, for instance: notepad; drwatson, etc., always presenting mistakes.  
I am enclosing log, to receive any possible help. :Shocked:

----------


## drongo

Did you save the log of the automatic scan ? I just wonder what it did delete on your system.
Actually i don't see in the log (that you did attached)  any sign of malware.

----------

